# OBD1 vs OBD2 cluster interchangeable ? vr6



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

i dont know why but i cant get any good results out of the search, nothing has led me to a good answer. 

i have a mk2 vr and 2 mk3 clusters, a vr6 one that everything works except the speedo, and another that was said to be from a vr6 and the speedo works but the tachometer reads weird, so i im pretty sure my speed sensor works. and the other cluster is from a 4cyl 

eather the speedo is just dead on the one cluster, or its a obd2 cluster and dosent work with my obd1 wiring. 

are the obd1 and obd2 clusters interchangeable? 

would it make sense that the other cluster is rom a 4 cyl if it works but the tach is all off?


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

4cyl tach will read wrong. 
not sure about obd1/obd2 compatibility.


----------



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

cool thanks for the reply. im just gonna use a gps for now for my speed i guess with the rest of the working gauges and tach. 

im starting to search right now to see how to identify between vr6 and 2.o clusters. any links or info would be helpfull


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I am not real clear on what you have or what you are trying to do and there is little detail on exactly what clusters you have. i.e. it all depends on the year and model as most are VDO clusters, but some passats were motometer, etc.

Regardless, most Mk2 and Mk3 clusters will plug in and "work" to and extent. Make sure if you are pluggin in a Mk3 cluster, you are also using the Mk3 pigtail to the the fuse box as Mk2 was cable driven and will not have the wire for the VSS or separate blinker indicators, etc.

As mentioned, Vr cluster must be used on Vr and 4cyl on 4 cyl, unless you use a tach adapter of some other means to produce a properly scaled signal from your standalone etc.

OBD1 and OBD2 makes no difference, however, during those year changes (or around them and earlier if you are talking Corrado Clusters) there was a change in the way the MFA got its signal. OBD2 get's it's signal from the ECU for Fuel ECO and earlier used a MAP sensor on the cluster (i.e. the Corrado up until 92). 93 Corrado was still OBD1 but got the signal from the ECU. Not sure about what year Golfs made changes and to what, but again, this would only affect MFA (if you car had it).


----------



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

Cool thanks that was basicly what I needed. I have 2 Mk3 clusters and wanted to know if one was dizzying a weird tach signal because it was a 4 cyl cluster. Or if it was because it was an obd2 instead of the obd1 like re rest of my swap.

It means that one of them is a 4 cyl cluster, and the vr6 cluster just has a bad speedo

Thanks!


----------

